# moaning pipes



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Went house today and the home owner said his pipes moan. :laughing: So they took me into the master bath and turned on a sink, after a few seconds started to hear moaning /squeal sound. In my 13 years almost 14 years never heard water pipes make that noise. They have a well not city water. Ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

3KP said:


> Went house today and the home owner said his pipes moan. :laughing: So they took me into the master bath and turned on a sink, after a few seconds started to hear moaning /squeal sound. In my 13 years almost 14 years never heard water pipes make that noise. They have a well not city water. Ever heard of such a thing?


 Could be the fill valve in water closet. Was it on both hot and cold?


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Is this something that just started happening out of the blue? Anything new recently installed?

I've seen this a few times and it tends to be a pain to diagnose. If the faucet in the master is an older type using stems with rubber washers it might be just a loose washer vibrating and causing the noise. I found that once, but it was localized to the cold side of one faucet.

Just for grins and giggles, check the water pressure. PRVs seem to fail in the full open position around here and sometimes this causes the pipes to "sing" if they are copper. I've found this to be the case a couple of times when the problem just developed spontaneously and the whole house seems to be affected.

One time, it was the damndest thing, HO had installed his own water heater. The moaning pipe situation happened shortly thereafter. When I disconnected the heater (shut offs on both hot and cold) the moaning stopped. I looked inside the dielectric nipples and they had some kind of rubber disc installed inside. I pulled the dielectrics and installed 3/4 X 4 brass nipples and the problem disappeared... Weird stuff...

Anyway, hope this helps!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

hot line rubbing on something maybe


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Co_Co_plumbing said:


> Could be the fill valve in water closet. Was it on both hot and cold?


Mansfield 08 Ballcocks are notorious for this.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

Is there an anti-sweat tempering valve serving the toilet? The old Beacon 610's can cause that (I think they're made by Raven now, or maybe Legend). Could also be a loose washer in one of the faucet stems.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

This probably has nothing to do with the above situation but I had one where the dual check at the meter made a moan that was heard in the house copper piping.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with some of the above post.
see if u can isolate it to hot or cold of the faucet
or one of the stops


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

9 3/4 times out of ten the homeowner has throttled down the stops thinking they are saving on water. Combine that with a loose washer and your pipes will sing like a canary. :yes:


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I had a call like this it turned out to be the pvc drain was run through holes too tight and would moan and squeak as they expanded when the hot water was running.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Are the pipes moaning and groaning? Or just moaning? Or are they pissing AND moaning? :laughing:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

house plumber said:


> hot line rubbing on something maybe


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


>


 

Is that the way it looks??????????


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Ballcocks will make a hammering effect. Moaning pipe is probably a hose bibb vacuum breaker that a hose has a nozzle on the end controlling the on and off and the faucet is turned on.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*that peskey pissing and moaning sound.....*



Tommy plumber said:


> Are the pipes moaning and groaning? Or just moaning? Or are they pissing AND moaning? :laughing:


 
that peskey pissing and moaning sound.....

3pk where have you been lately...... 
have you been extra busy like me?? 

I would first start with the ballcocks.... you might look stupid if you are wrong, but you got to start somewhere....just change it out and see what happens 

I have had the outside hose bibs moan before too...
*arrowhead ballcocks* can do that too.....
 and they are a lot of them in these parts...

I have seen the old style washer faucets moan and chatter because the washers were loose in the stem........

another thing that has moaned and pissed on me is 
a *moen tub and shower cartridje*.... for some reason it would make that moan sound .....

 being on a well makes it more difficult to determine its cause...crank up their pressure if all esle fails to find the source 


I wake up this morning with 2 inches of snow on the ground.... I got 3 messages already for water heaters, got one for a drain leak in the basement....

and I got to take my kid 35 miles up to Carmel to his first basket ball game at 1.30......

so do you want something to do today???
 I am not going to be able to get to them.....

call me asap


----------

